# Student Visa and Dependents



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi ,
I want to apply for a masters programme in Florence and want to know if I can take my 4 year old daughter and my sister along for the duration of the course ( 1 yr ) as I have had a seperation from my spouse , I need someone with me to help me take care of my child while I study ,
Any help or info will be appreciated as I cant find much from the consulate or even online.


----------



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

It seems it has been some time since you posted have you found an answer to your question? I have a similar question in that my wife would study and I would be the accompanying spouse?


----------

